# PUNO



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El drywall es mucho mas barato y facil de usar...y rapido tambien.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

J Block said:


> El drywall es mucho mas barato y facil de usar...y rapido tambien.


Si Jota, pero tienes que tener en cuenta que es un material nada seguro, con el indice de delincuencia que existe en nuestro pais, pues facil cortan las planchas de yeso y se meten a robar, creo que este material serviria mas que nada para interiores...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bueno, en Lima construyen con drywall y no necesariamente para interiores.

Las Islas de San Pedro estan hechas de puro drywall...claro, no es una sola plancha, son varias capas...

En fin, seguro seguiran construyendo con ladrillo...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Es que ese es un condominio que tiene vigilancia permanente, por lo que es mas seguro, ademas hacerlo con varias planchas, no saldria a cuenta, el costo por m2 de drywall simple esta en promedio 15$ mientras que el de muros de albañileria sale algo asi como 18$ incluyendo tarrajeo, osea que van por alli.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> Querido pedro, la septima foto es Juliaca.


Ok, Chalaco. Ahora la quito. Gracias por el dato.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

no pasa nada con la ciudad ah


----------



## alfredovasquezm (Jul 10, 2006)

Estube un par de veces por Puno y simplememnte me parecio una ciudad muy desordenada y descuidad, es por el mal manejo de sus autoridades sin duda, apesar de eso cuenta con algunas atracciones turisticas.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

*Puno*

























*Hermoso hotel en la isla*


















*Moderno hotel Casa Andina en el centro*










*Panoramica hacia Puno,hermoso!!!*










*Restaurantes con vista al lago.*










*Atractivos Turisticos,increible!*










*Hotel*

















*Chau Puno*


























































lindas fotos,el problema que lo unico lindo son los paisajes,partes como las mostradas en las fotos son el 5% de la ciudad,el resto da pena.


----------



## morrish (Jan 17, 2007)

hola son buenas las fotos pero no muestran ni el 10% de lo q Puno tiene que ofrecer y ni el 1% de lo que ese departamento tiene... bueno me comprometo a traer fotos para la proxima


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Ojalá que tengas otras fotos del paisaje urbano. Ya sabemos que en materia de paisajes Puno tiene cualquier cantidad de cosas para ofrecer, pero lo que se intenta en estos threads es mostrar preferentemente la infraestructura urbana.


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

Que bella ciudad, gracias a este thread ahora conosco mejor a Puno.


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

J Block said:


> En verdad, si no fuera por sus hermosas iglesias, su hotel Libertador y sus edficios historicos que todavia se mantienen, Puno seria un pueblo joven mas.
> 
> Lo que si es alucinante es su geografia.


*...hay gente que el prisma con que ven las cosas las tienen sucias*hno:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Ests ultimas fotos si que estan buenas...Puno se ve bonita ya que el entorno es hermoso...pero el alcalde tiene que hacer algo respecto al crecimiento de la ciudad. Hay que ajustar varias cosas.


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

me encantó!!.. la zona altiplánica de perú es maravillosa, espero poder ir en unos años mas. Especialmente me llama la atención el viaje que cruza por el paso de jama a argentina, luego atravesar el altiplano boliviano, Y llegar luego a machupichu.. 

saludos!


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

Porqué no pintan sus casas!! :bash:


----------



## econatura (Apr 19, 2007)

*puno sin identidasd*

creo que puno no tiene identidad, i creo que puno deberia ser el centro del conocimiento y es hora de que le demos una identidad a este pueblo abandonado por su misma gente.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

¿y en que te basas para decir eso?, para mi esa es una ciudad con mucha identidad, en especial por el folcklore y su gente muy "peculiar"... lo que podría faltar es un poco de cultura civica, pero identidad tiene de sobra.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

morrish said:


> hola son buenas las fotos pero no muestran ni el 10% de lo q Puno tiene que ofrecer y ni el 1% de lo que ese departamento tiene... bueno me comprometo a traer fotos para la proxima


Esperamos tus fotos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

El Bajopontino said:


> No seas exagerado, diras como un barrio popular de Lima, yo no veo ninguna casucha de carton o con esteras, todas son de material noble, si no que han crecido desordenadamente, lo que les falta es como a muchos barrios de Lima, su buena tarrajeada y dos manos de pintura..


No es necesario que te vayas tan lejos, hasta un barrio "popular" de Lima; solo vete a Jesús María, Lince, Pueblo Libre, Magdalena, San Miguel y demás "distritos tradicionales" para que veas ladrillos al por mayor. Te lo dice alguien que siempre pasa por allí para ir a la universidad.
Sin pica pica.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Limeñito said:


> No es necesario que te vayas tan lejos, hasta un barrio "popular" de Lima; solo vete a Jesús María, Lince, Pueblo Libre, Magdalena, San Miguel y demás "distritos tradicionales" para que veas ladrillos al por mayor. Te lo dice alguien que siempre pasa por allí para ir a la universidad.
> Sin pica pica.


Puede ser, en esos distritos a veces construyen de esa forma, sobretodo en San Miguel.

Regresemos al tema principal.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ahora veo que todos se ponen de acuerdo para darle un matiz problemàtico a cada thread.

Que los posts que sigan este aviso sean relacionados y afines al tema inicial... PUNO!

Cada uno podemos dar nuestras opiniones... respetos guardan respetos.

No es necesario quotear esto.... pero ya saben a lo que se atienen si siguen discutiendo.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

morrish said:


> hola son buenas las fotos pero no muestran ni el 10% de lo q Puno tiene que ofrecer y ni el 1% de lo que ese departamento tiene... bueno me comprometo a traer fotos para la proxima


Pues fotos!!!! y ojalà que no hayas creado esta cuenta solo para postear acà.

Toda ciudad tiene su encanto!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Dios!! Uno no puede hablar lo que piensa? Democracia, dónde te has metido?
En cuanto a Puno, qué puedo decir, que la geografía no le ayuda, no hay por donde pueda crecer. La ciudad está en una cuesta. Hay mucho comercio, pero su economía sigue siendo débil. Al menos tiene siquiera una catedral colonial. De todas maneras es algo bonita, la vista al lago debe ser muy buena, pero hay muchísimo que solucionar. Vaya novedad.
Siempre pensé que no había lugares intocables y que se podía hablar libremente sin caer en el insulto ni en la vulgaridad, pero incluso así se puede herir susceptibilidades.
En fin, a seguir hablando del telúrico Puno.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Limeñito said:


> Siempre pensé que no había lugares intocables y que se podía hablar libremente sin caer en el insulto ni en la vulgaridad, pero incluso así se puede herir susceptibilidades.
> En fin, a seguir hablando del telúrico Puno.


Nadie dice que no puedes hablar libremente, pero el problema es que el tema del thread trata de Puno, no de Lima. Poco a poco estamos desvirtuando el thread. Comprende que se busca guardar orden en el foro. Siempre se puede abrir un tema relacionado a los problemas de Lima, pero acá debemos limitarnos a opinar sobre Puno, sin hacer muchas comparaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Limeñito said:


> Dios!! *Uno no puede hablar lo que piensa? Democracia, dónde te has metido?*
> En cuanto a Puno, qué puedo decir, que la geografía no le ayuda, no hay por donde pueda crecer. La ciudad está en una cuesta. Hay mucho comercio, pero su economía sigue siendo débil. Al menos tiene siquiera una catedral colonial. De todas maneras es algo bonita, la vista al lago debe ser muy buena, pero hay muchísimo que solucionar. Vaya novedad.
> Siempre pensé que no había lugares intocables y que se podía hablar libremente sin caer en el insulto ni en la vulgaridad, pero incluso así se puede herir susceptibilidades.
> En fin, a seguir hablando del telúrico Puno.


Búscala, porque este foro no es de democracias.... ni siquiera es republicano... esto es un foro de arquitectura y urbanismo *MODERADO*, Así que date una vuelta por las normas del foro en la página principal.

Este thread es de Puno y se postea lo que opinen pero con mucho respeto!

Cualquier duda escribirme un pm.

Salute


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Qué puedo decir, simplemente hablar sobre Puno. Lo que sí me parece innegable es que cuando se habla de una cosa muchas veces no puede hablarse exclusivamente de ella como si estuviera encerrada o aislada en una burbuja; obviamente tiene diversas vinculaciones de muchos tipos. Y en cada thread que he leído antes y durante de ser miembro activo eso sucedía. De ahí a desvirtuar hay mucha distancia, creo.
Fuera de sarcasmos, la democracia debe estar presente siempre. Hasta aquí llego con esto.
Saludos.


----------



## jessy21 (Jul 4, 2006)

Puno es rico culturalmente , ahora si hablamos urbanisticamente le falta mucho esta tan descuidado como se ve en tus fotos , obvio que debe tener lugares de la ciudad rescatables para pasear. pero esperemos que mejore algun dia


----------



## panzer_666 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Búscala, porque este foro no es de democracias.... ni siquiera es republicano... esto es un foro de arquitectura y urbanismo *MODERADO*, Así que date una vuelta por las normas del foro en la página principal.
> 
> Este thread es de Puno y se postea lo que opinen pero con mucho respeto!
> 
> ...


*Democrático no, mas bien diría dictatorial y conservador :lol: sin animo de ofender es solo una broma *


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

esa foto es impresionante......el titicaca, su inmensidad, MAGICO


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Esa foto esta chevre !! ponla en el thread de Cielos del Peru !


----------



## raffoindivitual (Jun 27, 2007)

*por falta de conocmiento no nos subestimemos entre peruanos...*

*Yo soy nuevo en esto, estuve revisando algunas opiniones de los foristas, y si me permiten quisiera aportar desde otro punto de vista, aun no tengo fotos para mostrar, pero ya en el futuro aprenderemos y participaremos mas...Yo creo que comentarios como el de ECONATURA estan un poco fuera de foco, nadie puede prejuzgar y decir como es una poblacion sin conocerla, ni entenderla, yo soy de Arequipa, mi ciudad se hizo por arequipeños a gusto, costumbres y educacion arequipeñas, y como resultado salio y se conserva la ciudad que ustedes conocen, diferente a Lima, o a las del norte, u otras de la sierra. Hablando de Puno, es una poblacion muy buena, trabajadora, emprendedora, pero a su manera no a la manera de las ciudades en las que hemos crecido otros peruanos, nosotros estamos acostumbrados a tener ciudades "COMO EN EUROPA", arquitectura traida por los españoles y con el aporte local salieron las ciudades que tenemos, en Puno el unico aporte arquitectonico que tuvieron fue el de los españoles hace muchiiiiisimos años y los gobiernos republicanos solo se dedicaron a las ciudades costeras, sobre todo a las del norte y Lima dejando al abandono a Puno y a tantas otras ciudades otrora esplendorosas a nivel latinoamericano, entonces, como se podrian desarrollar arquitectonicamente ciudades como Puno si practicamente a supervivido en ese sentido?. En resumen, es cuestion de tiempo que se les pueda capacitar en temas de urbanismo. Pero ojo, no se les puede pedir que sean como nuestras ciudades, como si fueran "LAS URBES". HAY QUE TOMAR LOS MEJORES MODELOS DEL MUNDO Y ADAPTARLAS A SU REALIDAD. PORQUE SI DAS, DA LO MEJOR.......Si me sobrepase avisenme ustedes por favor....je ...*


----------



## raffoindivitual (Jun 27, 2007)

*HAY QUE ARREGLAR LA CASA, OK PUNO?...*

*...........Me olvidaba algo más, el desarrollo de una ciudad, no se mide si tiene edificios grandes o no, de lo que se trata es que sus habitantes vivan con buena salud, buena educacion, buena alimentacion, BUENA VIVIENDA (y esta, lo mas agradable a la vista posible...), y para eso se necesita el aporte principal del estado...Y si el estado no lo hace, cada uno de nosotros tenemos que empezar y contagiar a los demas...CUESTION DE CORAJE.....Puno tiene un entorno natural maravilloso, un aporte folklorico y cultural inmenso, poblaciones cercanas muy bonitas, tienen geograficamente riquezas para desarrollar y mucho mas, tienen las herramientas, solo falta que ustedes mismos las exploten...un gran saludo a Puno... *


----------



## g_frisancho (Jun 25, 2007)

Tienes mucho de razón RAFFOINDIVITUAL, por lo que sé de historia, Puno fue una ciudad muy importante durante la Colonia y el Virreinato, por ejemplo en Chucuito (a 20 km al sur de Puno) se acuñaban las monedas para la corona española, por eso tal ciudad es conocida como "la ciudad de las cajas reales", importancia que los pueblos y ciudades altiplanicas pierden con la independencia y el nacimiento de la República; allí es el punto de partida hacia el olvido, el abandono politico, social y cultural; y menciono esto porque como muchos de nosotros compredemos el desarrollo urbanistico de una ciudad depende del contexto en el que se desarrolla.
Y a pesar de tal abandono sobrevive mostrandonos que tiene mucho por explotar, haber que hacen los arquitectos, aunque la verdad por lo que he visto creo que nada, al contrario, solo se dedican a demoler lo poco colonial que queda para reemplazarlos con edificio altos, de mal gusto, y sin acabados. Y si, a este paso Puno pareciera que se va quedando sin identidad arquitectónica.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Así es, Puno fue punto de salida de las misiones religiosas hacia Bolivia y Paraguay, es por ello la cantidad grande de hermosas iglesias coloniales que se construyeron aquí.

Santa Cruz de Juli fue considerada la Roma Aymara en su época, principalmente porque contaba con seis imponenetes templos coloniales con fachadas labradas en piedra, sin embargo en pie sólo quedan dos o tres, uno está en ruinas y los otros dos creo que ni los cimientos quedan, las que aún funcionan han sido saqueadas, es decir, nuestro altiplano está en un abandono total, es una pena.


----------



## raffoindivitual (Jun 27, 2007)

*propuesta urgente...*

*Yo estaba pensando en algo, no se miren que tal si hacemos algo realmente grande sin necesidad de mucho dinero, es mas solo con ideas......Yo no manejo muy bien lo que es el fotoshop, solo algo, y pensaba que aprovechando el aporte de nuestras ciudades en fotos, hacemos unos arreglitos para ver que tal quedan, las discutimos con todos y las hacemos llegar a alguien que tenga influencias en nuestras autoridades locales para ver si sale algo......asi no solo quedara en ganas de ver nuestras ciudades desarrolladas.........si pueden difundan esto aver que sale....a lo mejor nos hacemos famosos ......jajajaja....voy a poner esta propuesta en otros foros tambien......saludos.. *


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Puede ser, todo entra por la vista, y a nuestros alcaldes provincianos les falta aprender a gestionar sus municipios, pues despilfarran el dinero en monumentos, fiestas patronales y locales comunales, dejando de lado el planeamiento urbano de sus ciudades, si por lo menos tuvieran a alguien quien les asesore correctamente.

Como jugando podemos hacer grandes cosas.

Pucha ahora yo no sé como usar photoshop.


----------



## raffoindivitual (Jun 27, 2007)

*Si no me entendieron, lo que popongo es pidiendo permiso a quien subio la foto, tomarla y arreglarle la apariencia arquitectonica, no se tal vez de las calles veredas parques, etc. todo en fotoshop, nos vemos......*


----------



## raffoindivitual (Jun 27, 2007)

*habra que aprender compadre....creo que es facil, y el programa es facil conseguir...je*


----------



## g_frisancho (Jun 25, 2007)

*Puno*

el pasaje peatonal Lima










bonito contraste










panoramica de Puno










Ocaso y el lago vistos desde el cerro Chulluni (costado del hotel libertador de la isla esteves)


















La ciudad de Puno vista desde el hotel casa andina


















Hotel libertador lago titicaca (Isla Esteves)

















Advierto que las fotos no son mias, las tome de la web


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

raffoindivitual said:


> *Yo estaba pensando en algo, no se miren que tal si hacemos algo realmente grande sin necesidad de mucho dinero, es mas solo con ideas......Yo no manejo muy bien lo que es el fotoshop, solo algo, y pensaba que aprovechando el aporte de nuestras ciudades en fotos, hacemos unos arreglitos para ver que tal quedan, las discutimos con todos y las hacemos llegar a alguien que tenga influencias en nuestras autoridades locales para ver si sale algo......asi no solo quedara en ganas de ver nuestras ciudades desarrolladas.........si pueden difundan esto aver que sale....a lo mejor nos hacemos famosos ......jajajaja....voy a poner esta propuesta en otros foros tambien......saludos.. *


Buena iniciativa, me gusta la idea! Hasta se podria hacer un thread aparte solo para este tipo de fotos! Yo no tengo el programa :bash:


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

De paso por la Universidad Nacional del Altiplano, me anime a subir agunas 
Fotos de la parte central y zonas cercanas

Auditorio y Patio Central









Patio Central, de Fondo Biblioteca Central










Patio Central, Fondo Auditorio Magno










Biblioteca Central










Ingreso Principal A Biblioteca Central










Escudo de la Universidad Nacional del Altiplano Puno










Interior Biblioteca Central 




















Parte Posterior de biblioteca, Central Fondo Facultades de Administracion, Sistemas y al costado derecho sociales










Zona Administrativa










Enfermeria, Medicina y al final Educacion 










Zona deportiva, a la izquierda el Coliseo cerrado, en el centro el inicio de las viviendas de Catedraticos y derecha escuela de Post grado










Sistemas, Electronica, Contabilidad y CTI










Hospital Universitario


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

vaya se ve que tiene creatividad,....buenas photos


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

J Block said:


> En verdad, si no fuera por sus hermosas iglesias, su hotel Libertador y sus edficios historicos que todavia se mantienen, Puno seria un pueblo joven mas.
> 
> Lo que si es alucinante es su geografia.



Coincido ... Ademas de la extraordinaria vista al Lago Titicaca


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Me gustan las fotos. Puno tiene mucho mas que mostrar... Chucuito, taquile, uros, amantani, july, pomata, etc.


----------



## cesar2727 (Jul 31, 2008)

buenas fotos de la universidad.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy buena infraestructura de la universidad altiplánica ! 

PD: Coincido con j block, es la impresión que tuve al visitar esta ciudad. No olvidas las islas de los Uros, que chévere, Taquile también !


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué...pintoresca la universidad.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Qué buenas fotos, y qué bonito lugar; la biblioteca central tiene su estilacho. 
Agradable sorpresa.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

me agrada, como dicen muy pintoresca.. pero da como para una ciudad como Puno


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

q buenas fotos d esa universidad esta muy interesante!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Muy moderna luce la universidad, las últimas fotos de Puno están interesantes ... a pesar de lo poco estética que pueda lucir la ciudad Puno es uno de los principales destinos turísticos del país.


----------



## RoVi (Jan 27, 2008)

la universidad si esta bacan


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

chévere la u.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

espero conocer puno y el lago titicaca


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

mas fotos.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

La UNA esta chevere! 

Pongan mas fotos, por favor.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

cierto, luce interesante y muy singular esa universidad..


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Plaza principal de Puno, ahi se encuentra la Catedral y a un costado el municipio provincial










Palacio de Justicia 










Malecón a orillas del Lago Titicaca










Isla de taquile










Saludos .:cheers:


----------



## RoVi (Jan 27, 2008)

buenas fotos

ese reloj que esta en una de las torres de la catedral como que no va...


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

DANZAS DE PUNO. "BRISAS DEL TITICACA EN LIMA":cheers:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

La catedral de Puno tiene un aire a la de Cusco, buenas fotos.


----------



## econatura (Apr 19, 2007)

*puno es lo mejor*

:cheers:


econatura said:


> creo que puno no tiene identidad, i creo que puno deberia ser el centro del conocimiento y es hora de que le demos una identidad a este pueblo abandonado por su misma gente.


 asi mismo creo qu sus autoridades deberian interesarse en la conciencia que tiene la ciudad de puno como su identidad que " Puno es donde nacio el imperio Inca, es donde nacio el Peru" creo que su folcklore es lo maximo, su lago es una marivilla, y su leyenda viva del nacimiento del una gran imperio y la cuna del imperio inca es Puno deberia invocar a su gente en que esos tres elementos son su identidad. por la que deberia lucharse


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

Adelanto alguna fotos del malecon luego le paso mas

estas fotos son del malecon el tramo centro-y parte del tramo sur 
















el Faro al inicio del malecon zona norte








en el muelle









bueno espero que aca no haya problemas, al final la idea es compartir un poco de cada lugar que visitamos y hasi hacer patria

saludos


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

imagen del Hotel Jose antonio de 4 estrellas
saludos


----------



## JOSE-AQP (Dec 10, 2008)

Se ve de lujo ese Hotel.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

buenas fotos juanjos... el hotel se ve muy bien.. y bueno a q esperar nuevas fotos del malecon ya en su actividad diaria para comentar bien..


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

JUANJOS said:


> imagen del Hotel Jose antonio de 4 estrellas
> saludos


Este es el hotel que se aprecia a lo lejos solito en el peñasco a la orilla desde el bote mientras se viaja a la isla de los uros??

Se ve bonito. Me gusta el Libertador también. Su ubicación sobre esa pequeña isla en lo alto es la mejor !


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

^^ ese no es el hotel de la isla esteves???


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

no ese es libertador... este esta en la carretera... al otro lado del lago


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

SIN DUDA UNA BUENA RECOPILACION DE FOTOS 

puno


----------

